# Why do people hate us?



## HTL5N (Jun 28, 2018)

My experience pre-kiwi was thinking of this place as some edgy super 3l33t hangout of evil assholes. Then I come here, and I find the coziest fucking forum on the place. Why do people hate us? We are a good lil' community.


----------



## Tetra (Jun 28, 2018)

Fairly simple, more often than not when you hear about this forum, you hear it from a lolcow that bitches at it.


----------



## TaterBot (Jun 28, 2018)

cozy?  not likely. We kill people just by laughing at them.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jun 28, 2018)

Because we're the cool kids on the block and we bully nerds


----------



## MiamiRick (Jun 28, 2018)

You ever have those friends who you just want to slap upside the head? Well I imagine we're the people that execute said slap, but we do it with a good sense of humor and quick wit to boot. Not to mention a hint of satire with valid criticism and tolerance.


----------



## Iloveyou (Jun 28, 2018)

Because we are the people that hate us


----------



## Draza (Jun 28, 2018)

Cause they're jealous of how awesome we are.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Jun 28, 2018)

who cares


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 28, 2018)

because people here are capable of forming their own opinions and that's not okay in this day and age


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 28, 2018)

Because of all the people we make fun of?

The _mentally handicapped_ people we make fun of?


----------



## Caesare (Jun 28, 2018)

Nobody hates me.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Jun 28, 2018)

People don't hate the farms, they hate themselves.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jun 28, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> Nobody hates me.


I hate you.


----------



## JSGOTI (Jun 28, 2018)

I would say a major reason behind it is that we not only approve of it, but we openly accept people's opinions as exactly that. 

There is the freedom to discuss almost any topic without the fear of being called out for 'wrongthink' or not going along with the rest of the echo chamber that mosy people are accustomed to.

And that simple action of challenging someoned worldview is fucking terrifying when they've grown up obsessed with the constant reward of instant gratification for staying within their personal safe spaces and parroting the same thing as everyone around them to get attention and asspats.


----------



## wateryketchup (Jun 28, 2018)

Its cuz were too smart and theyre just a bunch of fucking sheep haters


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jun 28, 2018)

TaterBot said:


> cozy?  not likely. We kill people just by laughing at them.


Finally, a weapon greater than AIDS.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jun 28, 2018)

People who know they're wrong don't want to be reminded of it.  Pretty normal.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jun 28, 2018)

cuz we're cunts


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jun 28, 2018)

Because we are awesome.  Here, a Trans person can be friends with a Conservative, or a Lawyer with a criminal, or even a male and a female!  We can disagree without having to stop speaking to each other and trying to divide our friends and family are between us.  Here, we can actually DISCUSS "forbidden" topics and even entertain "wrong think" without being called out and ostracized for it.

Outside of Kiwi Farms, they see our somewhat inappropriate humor and our terminology and use it as proof of our evil.  They use the fact that we can disagree with the herd mentality and yet Maintain our stature or position here as proof that we are all Nazis.  They use our ability to tune out their dislike of us and the way they do things as proof that we are a blight upon the Internet.

Basically, they see what we have here, and wish they had it too, but they can't.  Not without giving up their ability to virtue signal constantly.  So the demonify us and make us the Boogiemen of the web.  They hate that they can not find us and censure us publicly.  They hate that their opinions of us have less impact then a flea bite.  They hate that we show them the worst parts of themselves, and force them to confront it.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jun 28, 2018)

TaterBot said:


> cozy?  not likely. We kill people just by laughing at them.



Which is why this community is so cozy! Especially the Beauty Parlor


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jun 28, 2018)

Way, way easier to be mad than having to understand the concept of having different opinions or finding autistic online bullshit funny enough to banter over.
debate no hate, mate. or else fite me 1v1 rite now. Both works brilliantly and that's why KF is kinda very okay place on the internet, IMHO.


----------



## Positron (Jun 29, 2018)

Because we don't negotiate with retards.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jun 29, 2018)

There's a decent contingent of genuinely terrible people here, too. They're even allowed the same freedoms as anybody else who minds the rules. Some people find that intolerable. 

I'd rather people vent that side of themselves online, personally. I also would rather terrible people be allowed the same self-actualization that everyone else strives for. Lots of people find _that_ intolerable.

I can't even say they're wrong, not for sure. I think they are, and that would get me thrown to the wolves if I said so most places online. For that, I'll always appreciate this place, even if I believe it's the doomed last stand of the old ways. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 29, 2018)

Because we talk shit about things that some people worship. We call things as we see them and feel no need to filter ourselves.

Basically: they hate our freedom.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 29, 2018)

Because we're assholes.


----------



## OneMillionRPM (Jun 29, 2018)

I want to say it has something to do with how you're allowed to laugh at practically anyone here. That just happens to include groups of people that are pretty much verboten to laugh at elsewhere, even in other communities that revolve around laughing at what other people do online.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 29, 2018)

Because it's easier to hate someone else instead of hating yourself.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 29, 2018)

They hate us ‘cause they ain’t us.


----------



## SirQuicksand (Jun 29, 2018)

Too hardcore (but not that hardcore) for everyone else, I guess.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 29, 2018)

because kiwifarms is ED 2.0 with a veneer of professionalism and inclusivity. doxxing might have something to do with it


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 29, 2018)

HTL5N said:


> Why do people hate us?



Because we're a mirror that shows them themselves as others see them.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 29, 2018)

Imagine you're a pants shitting retard like say @Buffalo Bill. Now imagine every shit brained thing you ever done was recorded and archived. You can't hide being a vile shit because even if you deleted everything it's still there. All one has to do is Google it. You want to hide that footprint but we won't let you. That's why most lolcows hate us so badly.


----------



## Viridian (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't think it's that much of a mystery. People (lolcow or otherwise) hate being laughed at. People also hate having their flaws called out and their screw-ups documented for posterity. That's human nature. So they lash out at the Farms, either by making up shit (like how we somehow killed Chloe Sagal), taking obvious shitposts seriously and literally, or pointing towards the outlier assholes here (like the Couch Cuck) and claiming every Kiwi is like that.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 29, 2018)

Viridian said:


> either by making up shit (like how we somehow killed Chloe Sagal)


I did literally kill Chloe Sagal


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Jun 29, 2018)

The same reason fat or ugly people hate those who hold a mirror in from of them.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 29, 2018)

'cause I'm here.


----------



## protomartyr (Jun 29, 2018)

It probably has something to do with the whole 'laughing at autistics and the mentally handicapped' thing. 

Although it's perfectly possible to use off-topic forums and follow mentally sound lolcows exclusively if you prefer, so it's not that strong a criticism.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jun 29, 2018)

Cause we're beautiful.


----------



## atomtan (Jun 29, 2018)

Because lolcows like to think that the whole universe revolves around them.

And that it really does, judging by this forum.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Jun 29, 2018)

Nothing is more satisfying than laughing at the expense of people who think they're awesome because they are popular on the internet.

With everything being considered "hate speech" nowadays, treating stupidity with the scorn it deserves makes you the second coming of Hitler or whatever historical figure that is vogue of being used as an insult.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 29, 2018)

because we are all scum


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 29, 2018)

because they know when the day of the rope comes, we are gonna be the ones hoisting them onto the lamp-posts


----------



## Snuckening (Jun 29, 2018)

Doxxing. Also they jealous coz we too pretty.  But mostly it's the doxxing.


----------



## Toolchain (Jun 29, 2018)

If it was any other place legitimately archiving everything they've done (in the bad way), they'd be upset too. Anyone making fun of them is just a bonus.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 29, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Because we're a mirror that shows them themselves as others see them.


There have been a lot of horrifying nudes so this rings true.  As far as how I use my own mirror at least.


----------



## Wallace (Jun 29, 2018)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Because it's easier to hate someone else instead of hating yourself.





AnOminous said:


> Because we're a mirror that shows them themselves as others see them.



Look up narcissistic rage.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jun 29, 2018)

I'd say there are a number of reasons.  

This place won't participate in the censoring of inconvenient facts like most other venues.  
When you come here you have to actually explain your point of view instead of hiding behind a label.
Since a diversity of opinions are allowed here, it's hard to dismiss the whole group at the same time.
This place doesn't just go along with the mainstream media viewpoint.
Because people seriously think you shouldn't talk about certain things, because it's violence.
Because of the stalking and doxing.
Because you might get exposed to a logical argument that makes your question your own point of view.

But mostly I think because kiwi farms is a site where they teach you how to make trans people kill themselves through cyberbullying and you have to maintain your kill count to keep posting, and they make you convert to Nazism.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jun 29, 2018)

HTL5N said:


> Why do people hate us? We are a good lil' community.



'Cuz we're so pretty.  But for all you h8rs, there is hope...


----------



## Fagatron 69 (Jun 29, 2018)

We're literal cyberbullies, that might have something to do with it.


----------



## MW 002 (Jun 29, 2018)

As far as Doxxing goes, we mostly just google information on cows who decided to make their personal information _public _and just repost what they had already shared; which is why it’s not a good idea to use the same username everywhere you go. However, instead of putting personal accounts on fucking lockdown mode like a smart person would, they instead blame Kiwis for doxxing them... even though we repost shit they put up on the internet. (Seriously though, if you’re using your real name on any social media platform in 2018 then I hope for your sake that you leave your account on super lockdown mode).

I think it has a lot to do with accountability to be honest; most people don’t really like being put on the spot over their social media behaviour and thus want to label everyone else as the bad guys for documenting said behaviour. If they simply took the time to reflect on themselves and knock off whatever it is that has caught our attention, then they wouldn’t be a lolcow. It’s one thing to get upset about past behaviour being put on the spotlight... provided that you’ve changed for the better since then. However, most cows haven’t changed which is why they’re put on here.

What most of these people lack on top of accountability is humility, which is why a lot of Narcs make us out to be this edgy dark website that stalks people. 

Unlike websites such as DeviantArt and Tumblr, we also don’t conduct witch hunts against people over edgy comments either; in fact, we have a strict no trolling plan rule which puts those places to shame. I can’t count the number of times Deviants have come on here to try to recruit a personal army because they got involved in an internet slap fight with some other Deviant, only to have it horribly backfire when Kiwis take interest in the recruiter more than whoever they’re bickering with. There’s also the demand for concrete evidence as well before commenting on shit, which most Deviants/Tumblrites won’t even ask for by contrast. 

A lot of those said recruiters will often go back on DA/Tumblr/whatever stomping ground to REEEEE about Kiwis being bullies because they were told to stop being mad on the internet. 

TL;DR: people don’t like being told to stop acting retarded and to take responsibility for themselves.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 29, 2018)

We're obviously and unarguably bad people.

This is a silly thread.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 29, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> We're obviously and unarguably bad people.
> 
> This is a silly thread.



There are plenty of bad people I don't hate, though.  This isn't that dumb thread about why we're bad people, it's about why people hate us.  Two distinct things.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 29, 2018)

You'd think this thread would've died like an aborted fetus right after "because we make a carnival show of mentally handicapped people".

It really is _the _answer.


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 29, 2018)

Because this site is full of insufferable, emotionally-damaged hipster narcissists who try to mask their insecurities under a veneer of forced humor and moral superiority.

or because they're a bunch of fags


----------



## TenMilesWide (Jun 29, 2018)

MrTroll said:


> Because this site is full of insufferable, emotionally-damaged hipster narcissists who try to mask their insecurities under a veneer of forced humor and moral superiority.
> 
> or because they're a bunch of fags


My humor isn't forced >:^(


----------



## wellthathappened (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't mean to rain on your parade, but most people have absolutely no clue this site exists.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 29, 2018)

Because we each have the freedom to speak our minds (when it's appropriate and depending on the forum) and do so in good humor!


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 29, 2018)

They're just jealous because we get the hot chicks and they get the hambeasts. 
*smug face*


----------



## trashbat (Jun 30, 2018)

the internet archives people's failures forever, but few other websites make it their explicit mission



MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Because of all the people we make fun of?
> 
> The _mentally handicapped_ people we make fun of?



lolcow often seems like a misnomer. a lot of the people discussed here aren't that funny, just eccentrics/fringe types. i wonder how many kiwis are here to laugh, and how many are here to briefly inhabit some e-weirdo's private world


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 30, 2018)

Venus said:


> dark website that stalks people


I do stalk people tho


----------



## Dysnomia (Jun 30, 2018)

We're evil transphobics who have LITERALLY killed millions of trans women of color. 

People have a huge misconception of us being bullies who actively harass cows. I think that us refusing to drink the #woke kool aid with the rest of the internet really pisses them off.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 1, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> You'd think this thread would've died like an aborted fetus right after "because we make a carnival show of mentally handicapped people".
> 
> It really is _the _answer.



But that's why I _like_ us.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jul 1, 2018)

Because they can’t make us go away. They’re used to being able to block or report people who disagree with them, and to unperson people who hurt their feelings. With us, they bellow “transphobia” or “cyber-bullying” and nothing happens.


----------



## Bread Fetishist (Jul 8, 2018)

Because they only look at this site at a surface level. The instant somebody speaks out against political correctness, that means they're a Hitler-loving Nazi.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 10, 2018)

As others have said, it's because we record people's public posts and laugh at them.

Plus many of the cows are highly political, so they have a hard time rationalizing why we laugh at people across the autistic political spectrum. They're OK with people laughing just at the left or right but they can't take it when they are laughed at. I'd also argue it disturbs them that they can be laughed at by people with a similar worldview.

Edit
The best part is when (or if) it makes them paranoid that anyone they know can be a kiwi. Rather than reconsidering posting exceptional shit online -or their lives- they go on a grand crusade to find the mole that probably doesn't exist... since they post it online for the public to see.


----------



## 0 2 (Jul 11, 2018)

Bad publicity. We need a PR rep.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 11, 2018)

Because they ain't us.


----------



## Nova Prime (Jul 12, 2018)

Because we reach out to the truth. The truth hurts, and they are too weak to accept it.


----------



## Kyubey (Jul 14, 2018)

Nova Prime said:


> Because we reach out to the truth. The truth hurts, and they are too weak to accept it.



You may reach out to the truth. But the truth ignores you all. Hating something you cannot understand is foolish decision.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jul 14, 2018)

Because they either A see some alog or B see some edge Lord and don't realize they are being ironic


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 11, 2020)

In western countries, since we were children we always were heavily discouraged from discussing or laughing at the behavior of certain individuals with mental issues or Autism.

I remember in grade 7 they put on a video, a documentary, about drug addicted and mentally ill people that lived on the streets of Toronto- if we laughed even once we would be kicked out of the class room. The video was hilarious (for any 13 year old) and featured addicts howling, rolling around and screaming out gibberish. Biting and scratching their arms thinking there was ''bugs'' inside. I tried as hard as I could not to laugh but I did and was kicked out.

We aren't supposed to laugh at the behavior of Chris Chan either, if you've read the articles condemning Kiwi Farms you will always see a passage in them stating ''Started as a site mocking a mentally ill, Autistic man'' and the tone of Chris being completely ''innocent'' and expresses faux concern for him and others to his kin.

Most of the cows aren't even nice people,the majority of them are actually quite awful. Genuinely kind, decent people regardless of Autism, mental illness, being a transgender etc. don't tend to get threads here. The KIwi critics don't seem to get this. They believe it's an attack on ''the innocent''.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jun 11, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> In western countries, since we were children we always were heavily discouraged from discussing or laughing at the behavior of certain individuals with mental issues or Autism.
> 
> I remember in grade 7 they put on a video, a documentary, about drug addicted and mentally ill people that lived on the streets of Toronto- if we laughed even once we would be kicked out of the class room. The video was hilarious (for any 13 year old) and featured addicts howling, rolling around and screaming out gibberish. Biting and scratching their arms thinking there was ''bugs'' inside. I tried as hard as I could not to laugh but I did and was kicked out.
> 
> ...



That's fucked up, man.
We (Eastern Europe, sometimes very early 00s) had a cop come to school and show us some dead and suffering junkies and we all laughed and mocked them and had a grand time.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 11, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> I tried as hard as I could not to laugh but I did and was kicked out.



Because there's nothing that makes something less funny than some red-faced sped screaming DON'T LAUGH DON'T LAUGH!


----------



## the fall of man (Jun 11, 2020)

Ideally, people will hate us or ignore us but generally leave us alone


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 29, 2020)

I think it has something to do with the fact some of the users have doxed people.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 29, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> I think it has something to do with the fact some of the users have doxed people.



There's some threads (least from a few years ago, think it's _now_ a bit required for the OP for new threads) where the cow of interest didn't get doxed for quite a while, but they had found out they had gotten a thread and had a freak-out which led to them DFE and eventually getting doxed because they can't help _but_ to give away shit about themselves. That puts a bigger target on them and makes us laugh harder.

Nah, think they hate us because as their biggest fans, we're their biggest critics and won't give them asspats.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Jun 29, 2020)

Probably because they've never actually lurked the forum. 4chsb is the same. Really.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 1, 2020)

Lurking leads to  information. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 3, 2020)

People really, really don't like me irl


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jul 3, 2020)

Because kiwis rule supreme.


----------



## Never Scored (Jul 3, 2020)

1) Because we make fun of retards and anything but positive feedback is viewed as literally murdering people in 2020.

2) Because the internet has changed and anonimity and freedom of speech, imo the biggest practical upshots the internet offers, are now viewed as bad things for shady people.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Jul 3, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> People really, really don't like me irl


Iunno, I'd say you're a friend.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 3, 2020)

Nobody hates more than people who make a big deal about being against hate.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 3, 2020)

I'll do a devil's advocate here and say that some people on this site are barking mad, especially in the articles and news section. It's better than it used to be but there are still a few loons who seriously think a Jewish plot controls the world and the Holocaust wasn't real. If people see certain threads here they may get the impression that this is a dump for the mentally ill like 4chan, though that isn't really the case.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 3, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I'll do a devil's advocate here and say that some people on this site are barking mad, especially in the articles and news section. It's better than it used to be but there are still a few loons who seriously think a Jewish plot controls the world and the Holocaust wasn't real. If people see certain threads here they may get the impression that this is a dump for the mentally ill like 4chan, though that isn't really the case.


I'll take that over a Stalinist-like narc site where you get banned for transphobia if you didn't like TLOU2 any day of the week.

Give me commies, give me Nazis, give me people who believe their in a romantic relationship with an underage cartoon duck. Just give me my fucking free speech. The entire internet used to be like this, before the world went insane.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 3, 2020)

Peoples hate the fact that you can't just cry and pm mods saying you want to kill yourself to have "hatefull" content removed here.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Jul 3, 2020)

Some people can’t take a joke - while I’m not the sort to go _too _far with edgy humour, others are perfectly entitled to joke about whatever they want, and offense is taken not given. (re: “kiwis are white supremacists/incels/MRAs/insert straw man here!” in response to some of the more edgy jokes posted.)


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 3, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> I'll take that over a Stalinist-like narc site where you get banned for transphobia if you didn't like TLOU2 any day of the week.
> 
> Give me commies, give me Nazis, give me people who believe their in a romantic relationship with an underage cartoon duck. Just give me my fucking free speech. The entire internet used to be like this, before the world went insane.



I've seen people on Articles and News calling for the end of freedom of the press. Some people on this site are so stupid they want to give their own rights away, which is why people might not want to spend their time here.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jul 3, 2020)

Having seen more recent posts condemning the Farms, I think it’s kind of an avalanche thing.

An awful lot of our cows use their identity as a get-out-of-jail-free card. When we laugh at them, they pretend it’s because we hate their identity. It serves other cows’ interests to go along with this. The ideal is to ensure that people are scared to come here, or believe we’re liars, or be unable to quote us as a source lest cancellation follow.

People star hearing about us without actually coming here, and we sound like monsters. Stories get exaggerated. Sometimes dumb kids pretend to have been targeted by us, and of course no one calls them out because either they know no better or it serves their interests.

It’s a vicious circle in the realest sense. Call us murderers or terrorists or arsonists to cover up for the real predators in so-called progressive circles.


----------

